# throttle pedal question



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kick-down mode, yep


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Does the throttle in MT cars have this? I haven't noticed it, so maybe mine has a different part.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Does the throttle in MT cars have this? I haven't noticed it, so maybe mine has a different part.


I don’t know why some people don’t notice it. I’ve even had GM techs, who have worked at the same dealership for 10 years, not notice it. And it wasn’t until I had them move the pedal by hand when they went “Wtf”.

But yeah I’m sure it’s there.


----------



## boucivicsir (Aug 17, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> I don’t know why some people don’t notice it. I’ve even had GM techs, who have worked at the same dealership for 10 years, not notice it. And it wasn’t until I had them move the pedal by hand when they went “Wtf”.
> 
> But yeah I’m sure it’s there.


if you ask me, kinda hard not to notice, but it's my first own GM produce so cant really compare...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

boucivicsir said:


> if you ask me, kinda hard not to notice, but it's my first own GM produce so cant really compare...


Right?

My guess is GM added it to prevent people slowly riding the pedal to WOT. And thus save some fuel economy…. In fact I bet GM gets a tax credit for this.

But such pedal riding just doesn’t happen to someone that uses cruise control.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> My guess is GM added it to prevent people slowly riding the pedal to WOT.


It's always good to give someone tactile (touch) feedback of a vehicle control so they can know where they are in the range of operations. Having a detent where you can feel it gives feedback to the driver to know where they can stroke the pedal and then, past that point, gives additional throttle for transmission gear kickdowns on an automatic.

It's like WWII military planes that had "War Emergency Power" at the top of the throttle for pilots to use. Using WEP meant the engine would need additional inspections between missions. The throttle would have a gate with thin wire that the pilot could push the throttle against for "100% standard" throttle. Then, if WEP was needed for combat, they could push past to break that wire.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doubt the 9 speed has this issue, but the 6 speed auto has wide ratio gaps between 4-5-6 and a relatively low peak HP RPM (5600) for a gasser. If you floor it above 70 something, sometimes you'll only get a 5th gear downshift.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I exercised the full stroke of the accelerator pedal on my Diesel 6MT sedan and I can't notice any detent in the range of travel. Sound's like it's something on the automatics.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> I exercised the full stroke of the accelerator pedal on my Diesel 6MT sedan and I can't notice any detent in the range of travel. Sound's like it's something on the automatics.


There was definitely not one in the manual Gen 1. I don't know if they had the kickdown detent in the autos either.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Different part numbers for AT and MT Cruze sedans:


----------

